# NX-2000 USS Excelsior



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello I recently acquired this kit and tried to build it according to the first pictures:
Also I would like to thank REL for providing the first pic I used as a guide
1)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/ExcelsiorPrototype_USS_Excelsior09.jpg

2)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Excelsior007.jpg

3)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Excelsior005.jpg

4)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Excelsior004.jpg

5)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Excelsior003.jpg

This last pics here show what the saucer looks like during detail painting,and the kit before I started.

6)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/saucer002.jpg

7)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/saucer001.jpg

8)http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/NXExcelsior.jpg

Enjoy.......... :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh man, I think I had that pile-o-resin about 20 years ago! Didn't know you could still get them!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice washing machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not one of my favorite ships, but you did a really nice job.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I still have one too John. One big hunk of resin is right. 

Looks pretty good ty.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah! Great job on the kit. I got to kidding around and forgot to compliment you on your work. I think you picked the right hull color. My problem is that I tend to go too dark on most of my models.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I got one of those years ago as a built-up. The secondary hull buckles, dips down and up.

Too bad, it wasn't too bad of a model. I have no idea how straighten that much resin, if it's even possible.


----------



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

You've done great with that "bucket of bolts"!

Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine sagged eventually. The nacelles turned into bananas! :lol:


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Nice Job. What happens during the spin cycle? Does it go back in time?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

capt Locknar said:


> I still have one too John. One big hunk of resin is right.
> 
> Looks pretty good ty.


Can't see the pics. Is this the old FXM kit that was advertised as being 1/2500 scale? If so, I've got one, maybe two. Might've given the second as a Karma Bomb a while back, tho...


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

No this is 18 inches in length and is 1000 scale,it weighs about 10 lbs after it has been built. It is a heavy model. The pics show what it looked like before it was built. And thanks to all who gave me compliments on the ship so far,I do appreciate it.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, you're back!

B


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Boxster said:


> Hey, you're back!
> 
> B



Yep,I'm Back Box,Miss ya on Chat.Hope to talk at ya sometime soon. :wave:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello I found the following pictures for my fellow modelers to look at so if they want to try and find one of these great kits on E-bay maybe they will find one.

Below is the Pictures I found:

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Boxcover.jpg 

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Contents.jpg 

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Saucer.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Smoothhull.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Shuttlearea.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/tyboy4u/Cargobay.jpg

I want to thank SSM for the pictures I found to show this great kit.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 12, 2000)

@Tyboy4umodels

Really great ship you build!!!! It must be very heavy or is the resin not massive and it is a "rotocast" or something like that! I love your NCC 2000!

@Boxter

Long time no see... by the way my BOP wing project is growing and it looks good. The first wing seems to be movable, but the wing position is not perfect. 
When I make the second wing I'll take pictures  and will show it here...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

So _that's_ what they mean when they say "Resin kits need to 
be washed before gluing and painting."!


:tongue:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Thomas said:


> @Tyboy4umodels
> 
> Really great ship you build!!!! It must be very heavy or is the resin not massive and it is a "rotocast" or something like that! I love your NCC 2000!


No Thomas,it is full resin no rotocast or hollowed out. It is very heavy,about 8-10 lbs. in weight.Thanks for the compliment. :wave:


----------

